# [Heisec] MyBB-Downloads waren infiziert



## Newsfeed (25 Oktober 2011)

Die Version 1.6.4 der beliebten Bulletin-Board-Software MyBB war lange Zeit mit einer Hintertür infiziert. Betreiber von MyBB-Servern sollten unbedingt ihre installierte Version überprüfen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

